# CPC, Omaha Ne



## marissa21p (Jul 15, 2015)

CPC 7+ years experience in multi-specialty physician outpatient coding, billing, and auditing.  ICD 10 proficient. Remote, part-time needed.  

______________________
Marissa Padworny CPC


----------



## teresabug (Jul 15, 2015)

Marissa, if you have a facebook account, do a search for JOBS for American Medical Coders. Request to join (you'll be accepted pretty quickly).

It is a site with continual postings of coding jobs.

good luck!


----------



## marissa21p (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank You Teresa!


----------

